# Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg



## fsinger (Aug 9, 2004)

I never thought I would have this happen on a $42K+ car, but here it is: The finish is peeling from two areas in the cabin so far, the garage door button (on the roof above the RV mirror) and the trim around the door controls/door handle inside. Car is new with only 11K miles or so, and this looks TERRIBLE! No fingernails, no sharp objects, the finish is just peeling off after very modest useage.
Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (fsinger)*

Common issue. Take it to the dealer for warranty replacement.


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (spockcat)*

My dealer said 10K/1 year on this. I am going to go argue with the sales manager/service manager. WTF does Bumper to bumper cover then?


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (Silver VR6 Corrado)*

I was going in Tuesday, after 2 years, to have the knob for the remote mirrors and the homelink buttons changed. They said I'm covered for it.


----------



## angelehua (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (fsinger)*

I had the headlight switch and the window button panel on driver door replaced free of charge at 30K for the same peeling issue. Take it up with VW if your dealership won't do it for free.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (Silver VR6 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver VR6 Corrado* »_My dealer said 10K/1 year on this. I am going to go argue with the sales manager/service manager. WTF does Bumper to bumper cover then?

You have a crappy dealer- try another one or call VWOA. Trim is covered under the 4yr/50K warranty. Ask your dealer to SHOW you in the warranty book where it SPECIFICALLY lists interior trim pieces as limited warranty items... What jerks. BTW my interior handle trim was replaced at 18mths- no questions asked.


----------



## astroz (Sep 13, 2005)

My Treg has been in the shop for a month, so this is the least of my problems, but I have the finish vanishing from my left radio knob and the headlight knob. I also have the cracked paneling all the way around. The dealer told me this was a 10k/1 year on it as well.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (astroz)*

astroz...who is your dealer in Dallas?
Cy


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (astroz)*

My dealer replaced my ENTIRE NAV unit because of peeling trim on various buttons. If you do a search you will find my thread on peeling buttons and multiple others. I had that done at my 20k mile service. Additionally, they replaced the trim on my drivers side door (the so called "finger plate").
I have found that when I had a difficult time with my dealer they were responsive to a print of mutliple posts from Vortex which showed other T-Reg owners with my problems and solutions provided by their dealers. I basically printed threads and highlighted the appropriate sections for them to see. Keep in mind I never cut and pasted the threads so my submission also showed responses in the thread where posters said that the original poster was crazy and/or posters said that they did NOT have the problem.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (fsinger)*

This topic has come up for discussion a few times before, and it is a perplexing question, because the various components that are affected (in this case, the garage door opener button and the trim on the door) are made by totally different companies. Also, if you look at the vehicles with serial numbers immediately before and immediately after the affected vehicle (which VW has done on several occasions), you will find no problems of any kind.
My own guess is that this rapid deterioration of the plastic finish on only a few vehicles - but on many different components of only a few vehicles - is caused by an external factor. This could be, for example, insect repellent on the hands of the driver, or a certain kind of suntan lotion on the hands of the driver, or even a certain kind of cleaning chemical that the driver has used to clean up the inside of the vehicle.
Michael


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
My own guess is that this rapid deterioration of the plastic finish on only a few vehicles - but on many different components of only a few vehicles - is caused by an external factor. This could be, for example, insect repellent on the hands of the driver, or a certain kind of suntan lotion on the hands of the driver, or even a certain kind of cleaning chemical that the driver has used to clean up the inside of the vehicle.
Michael

I don't think so. My door handle thing is starting to peel now, and I do NOT use insect repellent, suntan lotion, or any lotion for that matter! I also do not use any cleaning solution on the handle-section, etc., just wipe it with a clean cloth (normal towel) to remove dust. I think it must be the type of coating the VW corp uses/specifies. I just had a rental Audi and that had several buttons peeling. It might be the coating in combination with poor substrate preparation of occasional components (at the lower limits of the acceptable specs)prior to coating that causes this.


----------



## astroz (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (cybulman)*

cybulman - bought from boardwalk, but it is being serviced at park cities vw on lemmon.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_This topic has come up for discussion a few times before, and it is a perplexing question, because the various components that are affected (in this case, the garage door opener button and the trim on the door) are made by totally different companies. Also, if you look at the vehicles with serial numbers immediately before and immediately after the affected vehicle (which VW has done on several occasions), you will find no problems of any kind.
My own guess is that this rapid deterioration of the plastic finish on only a few vehicles - but on many different components of only a few vehicles - is caused by an external factor. This could be, for example, insect repellent on the hands of the driver, or a certain kind of suntan lotion on the hands of the driver, or even a certain kind of cleaning chemical that the driver has used to clean up the inside of the vehicle.
Michael

My guess is that the materials that were used to construct these components were not well researched prior to installation since they cannot withstand normal use without deteriorating.


----------



## hughross (Mar 5, 2005)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (fsinger)*

See my post at:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97551
With regard to warranty:
VW origionally tried to avoid warranty coverage but has reversed themselves and does cover replacement during the warranty period. Look at other buttons very carefully and yo may see that the finish on other buttons is starting to fail.
Hugh


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

My dealer is AZ covered my peeling trim around the drivers window switches under warranty.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

soft touch trim is garbage on our cars.
VW did get it right on the Phaeton, though. They did not use it in frequently touched/scratchable areas such as the window controls, radio, etc.-- these areas use a gun-metallic finish on hard plastic.
This is my door handle










_Modified by GT17V at 3:20 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
This is my door handle









_Modified by GT17V at 3:20 PM 9-15-2005_

Why is it so dirty?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

the thing is... the rubber coating is very porous so it will trap all kinds of dirt, plus it's a horrible color match (on top of that door panels are a different shade of beige compared to the dash).
I plan on removing it, paint it like the Phaeton, some sort of gunmetal metallic and top it off with the http://www.inmetalvw.com aluminum trim pieces.
I should have waited 2 months (instead of a week) for black interior



_Modified by GT17V at 3:31 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_the thing is... the rubber coating is very porous so it will trap all kinds of dirt, plus it's a horrible color match (on top of that door panels are a different shade of beige compared to the dash).
I plan on removing it, paint it like the Phaeton, some sort of gunmetal metallic and top it off with the http://www.inmetalvw.com aluminum trim pieces.
I should have waited 2 months (instead of a week) for black interior
_Modified by GT17V at 3:31 PM 9-15-2005_

The black interior is better but my pure beige is still very clean after 2yrs and 13K. You must be getting in the car with dirty hands, clothes etc. Must be careful with a beige interior. That peeling is really bad. I had mine replaced when it had about a 1cm2 area peeling. Yours should be no question - but try some leather cleaner to get the grease off first. The dealer will say you are treating the interior too roughly.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chickdr* »_Yours should be no question - but try some leather cleaner to get the grease off first. The dealer will say you are treating the interior too roughly.

What the ..... wash your hands occasionally man! You very dirty
































_Modified by V10 at 5:55 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Well....my previous cars...though it is deemed to be inferior by A4/B5 standards.... neveer had this problem as the handle was padded vinyl with a hard plastic insert.
Also, the plastic underneath is extremely smooth-- imo, the roughness of the plastic should be more, so that you have better adhesive to the rubber coating.
Yes, I admit it... I don't wash my hands right away... as I have a bottle of antiseptic hand cleaner in the car


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Trying again ...








Excelsior!
With an all leather handle, what's to peel?
Or am Imissing something?
_Modified by henna gaijin at 7:25 PM 9-15-2005_

_Modified by henna gaijin at 7:27 PM 9-15-2005_


_Modified by henna gaijin at 7:29 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_This topic has come up for discussion a few times before, and it is a perplexing question, because the various components that are affected (in this case, the garage door opener button and the trim on the door) are made by totally different companies. Also, if you look at the vehicles with serial numbers immediately before and immediately after the affected vehicle (which VW has done on several occasions), you will find no problems of any kind.
My own guess is that this rapid deterioration of the plastic finish on only a few vehicles - but on many different components of only a few vehicles - is caused by an external factor. This could be, for example, insect repellent on the hands of the driver, or a certain kind of suntan lotion on the hands of the driver, or even a certain kind of cleaning chemical that the driver has used to clean up the inside of the vehicle.
Michael

Man, talk about toeing the company line. My "MAP" button on my NAV is the only button whose finish has worn off.
I guess I used Raid on my fingers when I pushed that one, but Black Flag on the others as they are all fine.
Must have been pushing on the wood trim all around the car, twice, to crack it too.
Come on, get real. There's a problem with these products. 
I'm a relative newcomer when it comes to buying and owning cars. I'm only 48 years old, have only owned about 20 cars and have never, ever had wood trim in a car crack, have never, ever had the finish wear off the buttons. 
Maybe the insect repellant is stronger these days. Then again, maybe it's the acid rain getting stuck to my fingers.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
Yes, I admit it... I don't wash my hands right away... as I have a bottle of antiseptic hand cleaner in the car

right away after you dipped them in manure or something?








that handle is totally disgusting.


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

soft touch trim items are covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. other trim items are subject to the 12mo/12Kmile warranty.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (metroVWtech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *metroVWtech* »_soft touch trim items are covered under the bumper to bumper warranty. other trim items are subject to the 12mo/12Kmile warranty.

I hope you are not trying to say that the wood trim is only covered by the 12mo/12k warranty. No way are they wear and tear items.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_... as I have a bottle of antiseptic hand cleaner in the car

Exactly my point. As I mentioned earlier, I think there is some external factor that is contributing to the breakdown of the coating on these surfaces.
I'm not in any way trying to dismiss or not recognize the frustration of owners who have encountered this problem, and I'm certainly not saying "It's your fault". However, there are HUGE numbers of VW products out there in the world - for example, the Golf is the number one selling car in Germany - and only a very small number of them are affected by this problem.
If we, as a group, are ever to make any progress identifying what the cause of the problem is - so we can take appropriate action to stop it happening in the future - then we have to start thinking 'outside the box' and not just laying it at VW's feet.
Michael


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Exactly my point. As I mentioned earlier, I think there is some external factor that is contributing to the breakdown of the coating on these surfaces.
I'm not in any way trying to dismiss or not recognize the frustration of owners who have encountered this problem, and I'm certainly not saying "It's your fault". However, there are HUGE numbers of VW products out there in the world - for example, the Golf is the number one selling car in Germany - and only a very small number of them are affected by this problem.
If we, as a group, are ever to make any progress identifying what the cause of the problem is - so we can take appropriate action to stop it happening in the future - then we have to start thinking 'outside the box' and not just laying it at VW's feet.
Michael

But as I said earlier, I do not use anything on my hands, and the soft coating is peeling in an area that I hardly touch at all, if at all! The peeling is on the hard plastic surround of the door handle, and there it is at the front corner!
I still think that it is a quality control thing at the manufacturer (not VW) of the plastic parts. They sometimes either don't clean or prime that parts correctly (as in good enough). It is one of the typical problems we see in our company with faulty coating processes (poor adherence to the substrate).


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (GT17V)*

That handle is not from a Touareg is it? Mine looks different. That looks like the handle that was in my Passat.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dschlei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschlei* »_I still think that it is a quality control thing at the manufacturer (not VW) of the plastic parts. They sometimes either don't clean or prime that parts correctly (as in good enough). It is one of the typical problems we see in our company with faulty coating processes (poor adherence to the substrate). 

Hi Dietmar:
I can see the logic behind your theory, but what tends to shoot it down is this: Following reports of coating failure on certain parts, VW has tracked down and investigated other vehicles that were equipped with identical parts from the same production run, and found no problems with the other parts. Adding to the complication is that on any given vehicle with this problem, parts from entirely different sub-contractors (e.g. the door handle and the garage door opener, or the door handle and the radio buttons) have been equally affected.
From my experience with the Phaeton - and the experience of many Golf/Jetta owners with window regulator problems, or Passat owners with coil pack problems - we know that VW is not at all hesitant to go after the sub-contractors and charge back to them the cost of warranty repairs if VW can prove a defect arises as a result of manufacturing or quality control issues at the sub-contractor level.
I'm not ruling out manufacturing issues, rather, I'm suggesting that there is a greater probability of an external factor being the cause of the problem. Lord only knows what that external factor could be. I've suggested possibly things like insect repellent, hand creams, suntan lotions, but that's not an 'exclusive' list. I think the challenge here is for all of us to keep an open mind, and try and nail down the cause of the problem using a fairly rational, scientific approach, rather than 'assuming' a cause and then sticking with that assumption.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_ I've suggested possibly things like insect repellent, hand creams, suntan lotions, but that's not an 'exclusive' list. 
Michael

Cleaning/detailing products used by the dealer when they first prep the car for delivery.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, while your scientific approach is certainly laudable and well founded, it lacks credibility.
These parts are failing not from customer use, and if they are, it is faulty manufacturing. From a search of other car forums, such as Acura, Lexus, Toyota, Honda, I was unable to come with anything similar.
I had an Acura Legend that was parked outside day after day at work. After five years, a crack developed on top of the dashboard along side the instrument binnacle. While I had never experienced anything like that before or since on any other car, I chalked it up to five years of sun beating down on the dash.
These cars we're dealing with here are, in some cases, less than a year old and shouldn't be experiencing these problems. 
I never use hand creams, antiseptic cleaners or anything else on my hands. Yes, I do push my map button a lot, but no more than the radio button which has suffered no degradation.
As far as VW going after their suppliers, what's the official word on going after the manufacturer of the stepper motor which has soured so many people on this car? It's happened and continues to happen to way too many people, resulting in many buybacks, meaning they don't even believe they can fix it.
NOC had his fail three times. Why, after the third failure, did VW not swap it again instead of buying back his car? To be nice guys? I think not.



_Modified by mdjak at 10:29 AM 9-18-2005_


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
These cars we're dealing with here are, in some cases, less than a year old and shouldn't be experiencing these problems. 
I never use hand creams, antiseptic cleaners or anything else on my hands. Yes, I do push my map button a lot, but no more than the radio button which has suffered no degradation.


Peeling was apparent in my case before I took delivery in early Oct. '03 when the Egg was still in its wrappings and before anyone had a chance to detail the car. 
I never had to use hand creams, insect sprays, or cleaners etc... My Homelink #1 button was peeled from Day One and there is also tiny speck of peeling on the driver side door trim which never got any worse but it is there. 
In fact, along the aluminum door trim on the driver side, there was already a tiny dent. I won't even get into the other defective features I found afterwards because it's way too late to [email protected]! 
There were so few of us early members here in '03 that it was impossible to collect information as to how many defects there really were, whether major or minor. It was only as time went on that we now realize how faulty quality control was. If you were able to search back into the early archives of this forum you'd find quite a few polls were conducted relative to issues that eventually became widespread, many of which became TSBs, and just general known defects by VW.
Peeling is just one such issue that they should stand behind and correct without any questions asked. Just my opinion.
And one last thing: just because my service has always been done carelessly, it is for that reason I have not fixed the homelink issue, the peeling remote mirror knob, the door trims, the 3-strikes-and-you're-out-rear hatch sensor, the wavy windshield....and on and on.... 
It's not that I have to find a new service dept. They do fix problems but it's always been with a chip, a scratch, or dirt, grease...whatever, so I avoid service from anyone at all costs!

_Modified by irbrenda at 11:07 AM 9-18-2005_


_Modified by irbrenda at 11:12 AM 9-18-2005_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_This is my door handle









_Modified by GT17V at 3:20 PM 9-15-2005_

That looks like the type of plastic that was on my 97 Passat door handles. They were a light tan color, and normal use led to a buildup of grime. My solution with that car was to take the plastic grab part of the handles off and spray paint them with a black satin paint and then with a clear coat. Not sure how easy that would be with the touch plate of the Touareg.
Search function is down. I'll try to link to the thread later.


_Modified by jmj at 9:21 AM 9-18-2005_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_Trying again ...
With an all leather handle, what's to peel?
Or am Imissing something?
_Modified by henna gaijin at 7:29 PM 9-15-2005_

What will peel is the plastic insert seen at either end of the leather(or vinyl) covered grab handle. The finish will peel in some cars. I agree- my handle does not look like the one in the other posters pic- his is all soft touch plastic.


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (chickdr)*

Could it be that VW specified the wrong/to thin/or whatever coating for the given environment? With given environment I understand the amount of aeration, kind of aearted solvents from other components (plasticizers, etc.) inside the car? Could it be that some vehicles have a higher rate of aeration of compounds than others? Due to the time allowed for components that release solvent fumes on the shelf? With other words, if some cars were build with components that had less chance to aerate than others because of the build cycle?
And that these fumes would weaken the coating bond with the substrate? Or cause some other kind of reaction?








Just a though approaching it from the chem. engineering point of view.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dschlei)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschlei* »_... if some cars were build with components that had less chance to aerate than others because of the build cycle?

That is an interesting thought. That hypothesis allows for the variation from one SN to the next, where one vehicle is affected but the next one (using components from the same production run) is not.
I wonder if there could be some other component in the vehicle - in other words, some other option or some other fitment, such as a carpet, or a certain kind of seat, etc. - that might be the variable? Also, I wonder if there could be some other kind of external variable - for example, the vehicle stored in a shop where the staff are venting off refrigerant and welding or brazing at the same time - that might also account for this.
Michael


----------



## dschlei (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
That is an interesting thought. That hypothesis allows for the variation from one SN to the next, where one vehicle is affected but the next one (using components from the same production run) is not.
I wonder if there could be some other component in the vehicle - in other words, some other option or some other fitment, such as a carpet, or a certain kind of seat, etc. - that might be the variable? Also, I wonder if there could be some other kind of external variable - for example, the vehicle stored in a shop where the staff are venting off refrigerant and welding or brazing at the same time - that might also account for this.
Michael

I don't know how serious VW is taking this problem. However, if they would, they could do some tests in a controlled environment, and just from the composition of the different materials they should be able to deduce the solvent or environmental burden that could cause such an reaction.
Let's hope they get their labbies to work on this!


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

supposedly they have improved it on the A5 Jetta & B6 Passat. Details? I do not know


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I hope you are not trying to say that the wood trim is only covered by the 12mo/12k warranty. No way are they wear and tear items.

the wood trims, according to area reps, are at the decision of the service manager at each dealership. i have yet to be told that we couldnt replace a said piece


----------



## tmpfilemgt (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Finish peeling off buttons and trim inside 2004 Touareg (fsinger)*

My 04 started peeling everywhere after 40K miles. This is a trashy car.
Rubber coating peeling off, controls on the steering wheel scratching a nd show a white underneath, the consol is peeling, as the rearview side windows control is gradually turning white as the covering peels off or is scratched. I have 129,000 miles and this has been going on since 60,000 miles. This car is a bunch of crap, and thinks it is a Ford, fix or repair daily. Hate but it paid for but for the pas 14 months has costs me $4,000 in repairs.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

wow... digging up an old thread...
...don't worry... it still happens on the new Golf/GTI/Rabbit/Jetta as well as the Passat... including window switches, radio controls.... it happens on Audi's....
haven't seen it on my 08 passat yet...thankfully it is a black interior


----------

